# mack snow raptor male white and yellow breeding with novahet d blanco



## dawsgeckos92 (Apr 7, 2013)

aslo two reverse stripe mack raptors female going to prouduce some really good babies


----------



## dawsgeckos92 (Apr 7, 2013)

white and yellow mack snow raptor cross reverse stripe mack raptor laid her eggs last night maybe ill get a super raptor if im lucky


----------

